# Dr says he needs to be recirced???



## muldey (May 8, 2002)

My ds is intact.My cousin had a baby boy 5 months ago,and of course circ'd him.







I tried to talk to her,but she didn't want to hear it.He has a hernia,and will be having surgery on the 10th.They needed him to cry so the dr could see the hernia,so they pulled back what was left of his foreskin







:







.The dr said it needs to be redone,since "the skin grew back over the hole".He pees with no problems. I tried to tell her that it is normal not to see the hole,and that I have never even seen my 5yo's.She said she needs to retract to clean







.I tried to tell her the remaining foreskin is just doing what's it's supposed to,and that my ds's is still fused.She doesn't want to listen to me,but I thought I would try one more time,this time with printed info.I don't want to seem pushy,but I just don't want him to hurt anymore!

Also,you cannot see his penis at all.He's a very chunky baby,22lbs,and all you can see are his testicles and a little bit of foreskin.If they take that off,what will be left?I only changed him once,and I thought he was intact(I was hoping







),but is just very chubby.

I'm just so afraid this will make everything worse.Also the dr said at first since he wouldn't cry(he's a very happy little guy!),that since he couldn't see the hernia and to bring him back in 3 months.Now they are rushing the surgery.Any advice I could give her,any links to print out(I'm limited on computer time) would be greatly appriciated.Thanks!!


----------



## Quirky (Jun 18, 2002)

not much time....doctor is wrong. period. he will only make the situation worse and the baby may not have enough skin for a comfortable erection when he grows up.

for sources, see post #5 in this thread: http://www.mothering.com/discussions...d.php?t=542219


----------



## Bm31 (Jun 5, 2005)

They can only make the situation worse by a re-circ.


----------



## pdx.mothernurture (May 27, 2004)

Penile adhesions develop frequently after circumcision. Up to 71% of circumcised boys develop adhesions, although they are usually mild and very rarely require treatment. Most adhesions will release in their own in time, and the current recommendation is to leave them alone. If your son develops adhesions, it does not mean that the circumcision was botched, nor are they an indication for recircumcision. The following resources should provide reassurance and empower you to ensure your son's adhesions are not unnecessarily released manually (lysed, or 'torn back') by a well meaning-but inadequately informed-care provider.

J Urol. 2001 Mar;165(3):915.

Penile adhesions after neonatal circumcision.

Ponsky LE, Ross JH, Knipper N, Kay R.

Department of Urology, Cleveland Clinic Foundation, Cleveland, Ohio, USA.

"In these groups we noted an adhesion rate of 71%, 28%, 8% and 2%, respectively. The rate of adhesions more severe than grade 1 was 30%, 10% and 0% in boys 12 months old or younger, 13 to 60 and 61 months old or older, respectively. The oldest patient with grade 3 adhesions was 31 months old. Skin bridges in 6 cases involved the circumcision line in 4."

"CONCLUSIONS: Penile adhesions develop after circumcision and the incidence decreases with patient age. Although there is debate on whether to lyse these adhesions manually, our findings suggest that adhesions resolve without treatment. Based on our results we do not recommend lysing penile adhesions, except perhaps those involving the circumcision line."

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/entrez/q...&dopt=Abstract

"Penile adhesions occur frequently after circumcision. Some physicians advocate manual lysis of the adhesions. This procedure can be painful and traumatic. Penile adhesions are normal in uncircumcised boys and normally resolve without treatment."

http://www.kidsgrowth.com/resources/...il.cfm?id=3420

Gil Fuld, M.D., F.A.A.P.

"Sometimes after a routine newborn circumcision, excess foreskin remains. Since newborn circumcision is not medically necessary, it's certainly better to leave a little extra than to take off too much and damage the child's penis."

"So, it's a common occurrence in little boys for adhesions to develop under any remaining foreskin, although it's rarely a problem and practically never requires a repeat circumcision."

http://www.medem.com/medlb/article_d...NC&sub_cat=474

Vincent Iannelli, M.D.

"It isn't really normal, but is a common complication after a circumcision. In a situation like this, penile adhesions form when the skin on the shaft of the penis attaches itself to the glans or head of the penis. In extreme cases, it can look like the child was never even circumcised, leading parents to believe that the child had a 'bad circumcision.'"

"If the skin is attached only on the very base of the glans, then your child has a very mild case of penile adhesions and you can likely just leave it alone. It should eventually separate, especially once your child becomes older, and anyway, forcing it apart would be painful."

http://pediatrics.about.com/od/weekl...l_adhesion.htm

"The foreskin will almost always detach itself in time as a boy develops. It should not be forcibly retracted. This may lead to scarred adhesions that will not detach without surgery. Penile growth is not usually influenced by adhesion of the foreskin to the glans penis."

http://www.henryfordhealth.org/19160.cfm


----------



## pdx.mothernurture (May 27, 2004)

Another resource:

Circumcision looks incomplete

The circumcision usually is fine but the baby fat around the penis pushes the skin out to the tip. The parent comes in thinking that not enough skin was cut off. It will look good later with the child looses the baby fat around the pubic bone. See these pictures. Each series of three pictures is the same baby.

http://www.rogerknapp.com/medical/circ_incomplete.htm

(It's unfortunate though that he's still got the outdated info at the bottom about pulling the skin back to clean. Maybe you could print this out and trim off the bottom part?)


----------



## RachelGS (Sep 29, 2002)

OMG. They retracted that baby with the specific intention of making him cry?! That makes me want to throw up.


----------

